# Sankey CT-1487RW , colores débiles.



## blanko001 (Jul 31, 2013)

Buenas a todos!
Me regalaron una TV SANKEY modelo CT-1487RW para ver si me podrían servir componentes y demás, ya que no encendía muy bién, lo hacía a medias, y no emitía video (pantalla oscura totalmente). Antes de empezar la "operación" me pregunté si la puedo arreglar en vez de desarmarla por completo.

Me busqué el diagrama y me puse manos a la obra; revisé la fuente, el transistor horizontal, desconecté y verifiqué que las bobinas del flyback no estuviesen abiertas, todo lo anterior pasó la prueba, reemplacé electrolíticos del IC de la vertical, conecté todo, resoldé contactos del tubo y cercanos... además de los del IC vertical y otras soldaduras más. Conecté a 127VAC (voltaje Colombiano ), oprimí el botón de encendido y... apareció video!; ajusté screen y focus en lo posible pero la imagen se ve escasa de color, parece tv a blanco y negro (mas bien en blanco y gris azulado) Dejo imágenes, la imagen es nítida solo que se ve algo distorcionada en la cámara:







...Pero sin embargo al revisar las placas encontré que la placa que conecta al tubo donde se albergan los transistores de RGB (según el diagrama Q505, Q506 y Q507) presentaba un oscurecimiento típico de recalentamiento (solo debajo de los transistores Q506 y Q507); el Q505 (para color azul) no presentaba la mancha. Retiré los 3 transistores y los medí, los 3 andan sin problemas; no obstante los reemplacé por nuevos, sin percibir mejoría.

Me gustaría recibir sugerencias a cerca de pruebas que le pueda realizar al aparato para encontrar una imagen optima y digna de una TV a color ya que el "aparatico" aún es "rescatable" y funcional. Y si alguien conoce la falla y pueda darme una importante ayuda mucho mejor. Igualmente muchas gracias a todos...!

PD: No parece responder a los ajustes de color, brillo, tinte... sin importar que se lleven desde el 0 hasta el 100%. Adjunto diagrama.


----------



## osotronico (Jul 31, 2013)

amigo has probado si los cañones estan bien? .. ubicandote en el zocalo del tubo con una resistencia de 220k conectada desde la masa del mismo zocalo (previamente desoldando la grilla a medir) y vas midiendo asi:
desolda G1 y conecta la resistencia a masa, luego soldas el pin de esa grilla y desoldas la G2 y repetis cada paso.
cada grilla que mandes a masa vas a ver en el tubo el color correspondiente, si todos los colores se ven bien, el tubo esta bien, sino te puede estar fallando algun cañon o la misma mascarilla del TRC, eso implica tener que cambiar el tubo.
en el siguiente links encontraras un circuito muy simple para reactivar los TRC agotados (ojo, no siempre funciona. depende de que tan agotado este el TRC)

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/reactivador.htm

espero te sirva amigo.

amigo dale un vistazo a este link.
http://curso-completo-de-tv.com/lecciones/reparacion-de-trcs-agotados-y-otras-fallas/


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 31, 2013)

buena info asotronico. 
A ver si comprendo la prueba que me indicas:
Desconecto de una u otra manera la línea de cada color (uno a la vez) y la envío a tierra mediante un resistor de 220 KOhm. En el diagrama veo la posibilidad de desconectar una resistencia (marcada con rojo en la ilustración) que va a cada colector de los transistores de color; y en el "spark gap" (marcado de azul en la ilustración) de cada color entre la misma línea y tierra puedo conectar la de 220 Kohm. Cuando encienda la TV predominará el color que esté probando. ¿es así?
No me anticiparé antes de obtener respuesta...


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 31, 2013)

Bueno... aunque dije que no me anticiparía sin tener respuesta, lo probé. Bueno obtuve respuesta desde un vídeo de youtube, así probé el TRC pero con resistencia de 18K:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3X1mNQZgQY
Todos los colores funcionaron con la misma intensidad, no sé si sea normal pero cuando se iluminaba cada color se apreciaban unas muy suaves líneas transversales parecidas a cuando se aumenta mucho el screen del flyback (quizás por no utilizar 220K, sino 18K). Yo concluyo que los cátodos andan bién, se iluminaron sin problemas y con buena "potencia".

Reitero que la televisión no responde a los ajustes de imagen; se pueden variar desde 0 a 100% y no sucede nada. Empiezo a sospechar de algún integrado. 

Encontré un archivo que descargué hace un par de días (si no estoy mal lo descargué de éste foro cuando aún no aparecía vídeo en la TV), veo que quizás involucre la falla número 2 o 3 de dicho archivo. La placa de mi TV es idéntica, excepto los pulsadores. 

SOLUCIÓN DEL PROBLEMA: Falla número 3. Zener de 6.2V ---- TV funcionando sin problemas, full color. Utilicé zener de 6.2V pero a 1W, ¿hay problema con la potencia del zener?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 11, 2019)

Me hubiese gustado saber de estos manuales de fallas... ¿donde lo conseguiste?


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 12, 2019)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Me hubiese gustado saber de estos manuales de fallas... ¿donde lo conseguiste?


Hola heidyvanesa19, la verdad en su época lo busqué en la web. No soy técnico reparador de TV pero me puse el reto (ya que se muy poco de TRC). Y fue suerte que no era un manual difícil de conseguir. Por éstos días tengo otra TV de mi padre que es de TRC el cual tenía el flyback con fuga, lo reemplacé por uno "genérico" ya que no se consiguen originales. Solo que la imagen ahora aparece curvada en los laterales (efecto cojín) y necesito buscar el diagrama o el manual de servicio a ver que puedo ajustar.
Un saludo


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 13, 2019)

Con esos manuales de ayuda, se aprende bastante y se ahorra muuuuuuuuuuucho tiempo. Felicidades por la reparación. Ahora con respecto a eso, no hay anillos de pureza o corrección en el tubo catódico? como para modificarlos ? creo o recuerdo que una vez un porofesor nos dijo que habían unos tornillos de ferrita como si fueran potenciometros sinfin los cuales están pegados a los lados del yugo y al girarlos se puede modificar tal efecto que indicas


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 13, 2019)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Con esos manuales de ayuda, se aprende bastante y se ahorra muuuuuuuuuuucho tiempo. Felicidades por la reparación. Ahora con respecto a eso, no hay anillos de pureza o corrección en el tubo catódico? como para modificarlos ? creo o recuerdo que una vez un porofesor nos dijo que habían unos tornillos de ferrita como si fueran potenciometros sinfin los cuales están pegados a los lados del yugo y al girarlos se puede modificar tal efecto que indicas



Hola, en efecto tiene anillos magnéticos, lo tendré en cuenta. También consultando un poco a cerca de la falla es probable que sea un IC, un transistor, o los componentes circundantes a ellos. Cuando tenga algo de tiempo paso por la casa de mi padre y reviso que chasis es esa TV para buscar el diagrama (espero tener suerte). 
Un saludo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 13, 2019)

Buenas, ¿con el flyback no viene alguna modificación?
Nunca he visto un transformador de esos, pero si he visto modificaciones de circuitos de vertical o alimentaciones y muchas veces venían diferentes componentes como condensadores, resistencias, bobinas, etc para adecuar el nuevo componente a los diferentes chasis en los que se podía utilizar.
A veces sustituir un condensador o resistencia por otros de diferente valor o realizar un puente en algún sitio.

Pienso que retocar los ajustes del tubo sería lo ultimo que habría que hacer.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 13, 2019)

Hola, el flyback genérico tenía la misma nomenclatura que el original, los pines y demás. Físicamente era similar, salvo que el genérico trae el núcleo de ferrita un poco más pequeño.


----------



## moonwalker (Sep 13, 2019)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola, el flyback genérico tenía la misma nomenclatura que el original, los pines y demás. Físicamente era similar, salvo que el genérico trae el núcleo de ferrita un poco más pequeño.


Cuándo hay curvaturas en la imagen debemos cerciorarnos de qué tipo de cerrado estamos tratando: Un efecto cojin implica una falla en el circuito de salida horizontal. Blanko001 ya que comentas que cambiaste el flyback por uno genérico, me gustaría saber el código de chasis del TV Sankey que estabas reparando ya que dependiendo del mismo, los circuitos de cuadratura en área horizontal y yugo de deflexión difieren entre sí. Un Sankey pantalla redonda mayormente usa un circuito simple ajustado por condensadores de alto voltaje de corrección más unas pocas resistencia polarizando el extremo "azul" de la bobina horizontal del yugo de deflexión pero no es el caso de un TV Sankey con pantalla Flat el cual en su mayoría de veces, la corrección lateral se obtiene por medio de un circuito EW (Este-oeste) activo basado ya sea por medio de un transistor común o frecuentemente un transistor MOSFET con un puñado de diodos, resistencias y condensadores . Sea cual sea el caso colega, procederemos a hacer el correspondiente análisis y reparación del mismo.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 13, 2019)

moonwalker dijo:


> Cuándo hay curvaturas en la imagen debemos cerciorarnos de qué tipo de cerrado estamos tratando: Un efecto cojin implica una falla en el circuito de salida horizontal. Blanko001 ya que comentas que cambiaste el flyback por uno genérico, me gustaría saber el código de chasis del TV Sankey que estabas reparando ya que dependiendo del mismo, los circuitos de cuadratura en área horizontal y yugo de deflexión difieren entre sí. Un Sankey pantalla redonda mayormente usa un circuito simple ajustado por condensadores de alto voltaje de corrección más unas pocas resistencia polarizando el extremo "azul" de la bobina horizontal del yugo de deflexión pero no es el caso de un TV Sankey con pantalla Flat el cual en su mayoría de veces, la corrección lateral se obtiene por medio de un circuito EW (Este-oeste) activo basado ya sea por medio de un transistor común o frecuentemente un transistor MOSFET con un puñado de diodos, resistencias y condensadores . Sea cual sea el caso colega, procederemos a hacer el correspondiente análisis y reparación del mismo.


Gracias por su interés Moonwalker, el TV que comenté del cambio del flyback es marca LG de 29 pulgadas. Poco a poco se hizo offtopic 🤫😬 de todas formas me inclino por el IC o el MOSFET.


----------



## moonwalker (Sep 13, 2019)

blanko001 dijo:


> Gracias por su interés Moonwalker, el TV que comenté del cambio del flyback es marca LG de 29 pulgadas. Poco a poco se hizo offtopic 🤫😬 de todas formas me inclino por el IC o el MOSFET.


Tratándose de un circuito LG y con las pulgadas que tiene, el circuito EW es más complejo. LG usaba dos circuitos activos para la corrección lateral o EW: uno basado en MOSFET o basado en el famoso TDA8145 el cual es muy común en esta marca. Saludos Blanko01


----------

